# gptid mapping



## je33 (Oct 16, 2011)

Where may I locate /dev/gptid mapping to label (as in gpart .. -l <label> ..)  and device id (as in /dev/ada0p2).


----------



## oops (Oct 17, 2011)

Try to look at the output of _list_ command
`$ gpart list | less +/ada0p2`
where _rawuuid_ contains the tail of /dev/gptid/A-B-C-D-E.


----------



## fnj (Oct 10, 2014)

I slogged through the work of scripting this to eliminate the drudgery and opportunity for error, because this is a critical matter. The resulting scripts are a bit much to post here, so I'll give the link to where I have them posted: http://wiki.titaniumrat.com/doku.php?id=freebsd:diskcorrespondence

Hope they are useful to all; please post any questions, exceptions and problems here.


----------

